# Whats in your walkaround bag?



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 17, 2012)

What bag? What body? What lenses? What would you add to it if you're lacking something?


----------



## g13a (Oct 17, 2012)

Nikon D700 with 50mm 1.2AI ,28mm f2.8 AI and 80-200f2.8 AF.
The combination serves me most of the time I carry it.


----------



## PhotoWhoa (Oct 17, 2012)

5d Mark II with my 24-70mm lens.


----------



## TCampbell (Oct 17, 2012)

5D II, 24-70, and _maybe_ one additional lens (I have a number of lenses, but I generally try to think about which one or two lenses would actually be needed based on what I'm doing.)

I also usually carry a few filters... CPL, ND.  I *may* carry a flash for fill lighting if it's outdoor daytime shots (it really depends on what I'm going to be shooting.  If I'm shooting people then I'll bring a flash.)  

I have a few bags...

I have a think-tank belt system (modular bags for various lenses, etc.) that all attach to the belt.  But I prefer not to load it up.  The camera is on a BlackRapid strap.  The spare lens and/or flash will be in the bag and I can slide them around back for a narrow profile.

I have a LowePro bag and a Kata bag.  The Kata bag has two zippered side pouches which unzip and fold out to be large enough to hold any average sized lens or flash.  the LowePro bag is a holster bag long enough to hold my camera even with a 70-200mm lens attached.  It has only thin side-compartments (large enough to put "flat" things like filters or memory cards... not large enough to put a lens.)  But it does have a heavy strap and cinch on one side and you can attach a lens case as a side-car if you need space for a spare lens.

My main-bag (not a walk-around) is a large rolling back-pack (Tenba).  It holds _most_ (but not all) of my gear.  I really only use this as a travel and transport bag.  If I'm traveling on a vacation, I'll carry that bag on the airline with me.  But when I go out for a day of shooting that bag stays back at my room.  I'll bring something lighter for my spare lens, etc.


----------



## imtravy (Oct 17, 2012)

I have my new T4i battery grip, extra batteries, 18-55 lens and 55-250MM lens. Lens cleaning stuff of course


----------



## gsgary (Oct 17, 2012)

Leica M4, 28mmF2, 40mmF1.4 and 3 rolls FP4 3 rolls HP5, 2 rolls Foma 400, 1 roll FPan, 3 self loaded rolls Plus X in a Billingham Hadley Pro
and if i had the money 50mmF0.95, but will get Voigtlander 50mmF1.1


----------



## DorkSterr (Oct 17, 2012)

My camera, a couple of XQD's, cleaning kit and 24-70mm.


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 17, 2012)

PhotoWhoa said:
			
		

> 5d Mark II with my 24-70mm lens.



That's the setup I want haha


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 17, 2012)

TCampbell said:
			
		

> 5D II, 24-70, and _maybe_ one additional lens (I have a number of lenses, but I generally try to think about which one or two lenses would actually be needed based on what I'm doing.)
> 
> I also usually carry a few filters... CPL, ND.  I *may* carry a flash for fill lighting if it's outdoor daytime shots (it really depends on what I'm going to be shooting.  If I'm shooting people then I'll bring a flash.)
> 
> ...



Yea I am the same with choosing what to bring for what occasion (I film too), and am a big Lowepro fan. What's been getting me by so far is my Lowepro Rezo 160 AW with a lens holder connected to the sliplock attachment. Together they hold my T3i, 50mm, 55-250mm, reversal ring, spare batteries, and I can squeeze in my Vfinder. My walkaround bag on 8-12 hour shoots at the beach is my Lowepro Flipside 500 AW with loads of accessories, DIY set ups, and my GoPro. It also holds my tripod which is great, and I'm always sure to bring with me leather glove cut offs and charmin-to-go tp (IBS)


----------



## enerlevel (Oct 17, 2012)

Mine would be d800, 24-70f2.8 leaving behind 70-200 f2.8, 50 f1.4 and sb900


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 17, 2012)

enerlevel said:
			
		

> Mine would be d800, 24-70f2.8 leaving behind 70-200 f2.8, 50 f1.4 and sb900



Nice lenses


----------



## fjrabon (Oct 17, 2012)

Lumix LX-5

Though considering going to the Fuji X-Pro or X100


----------



## jhodges10 (Oct 17, 2012)

enerlevel said:
			
		

> Mine would be d800, 24-70f2.8 leaving behind 70-200 f2.8, 50 f1.4 and sb900



+1


----------



## fjrabon (Oct 17, 2012)

you guys sure do walk around with a lot of gear hanging on.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Oct 17, 2012)

Think tank streetwalker with a D7000 + Nikon 24-120 F4 VR and 60D + 17-40 F4L. Then a few cleaning clothes, rocket blower, sd cards, SB-700 and some batteries for it.


----------



## bhop (Oct 17, 2012)

Usually it depends on the camera I have, but for the sake of simplicity i'll just list the most common for me, which is when I have my Leica

(Domke f3xb bag)
M6 body with 50mm f/1.4
28mm f/2 Voigtlander
nd filters for both lenses
couple spare rolls of film
bottle of water
sunscreen if it's day time
pen + notebook
snacks
spare phone battery

that's basically it, sometimes i'll have my kindle if I expect to stop somewhere for a bit


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 17, 2012)

Depends on what my walk around is all about. 
7D
70-200 f/2.8
flash
Lens Pen
weather sleeve
Note book and pen. 
Flash screen
Batteries
Memory cards
a bunch of crap
Trigger and receiver
gorilla pod


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 17, 2012)

fjrabon said:
			
		

> you guys sure do walk around with a lot of gear hanging on.



Sometimes....


----------



## fjrabon (Oct 17, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> Depends on what my walk around is all about.
> 7D
> 70-200 f/2.8
> flash
> ...



your walkaround setup is a 70-200 on a crop frame?


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Oct 17, 2012)

ThinkTank Streetwalker, Nikon D3, 85mm 1.8G, 50mm 1.8G. That's if I'm shooting for myself (travel, etc.). Things get a lot heavier and bulky the second I'm getting paid to shoot. :-\


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 17, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > Depends on what my walk around is all about.
> ...


Yep. I use that sucker 90% of the time. 
I can't use my "professional" gear for personal, so it's the 7D for anything personal. 
Otherwise it's the 5d2.


----------



## fjrabon (Oct 17, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> > MLeeK said:
> ...



I was mostly just surprised at that sort of reach for a walkaround.  You must like keeping your distance


----------



## TheBiles (Oct 17, 2012)

Depends on what I want, but it will either be a 24-70 or a 70-200.  If I want to change it up, I will bring only the 14mm or the 100L.


----------



## Superdaantje (Oct 18, 2012)

I use most of the time the Think Tank Retrospective 20. When I cary more the only body and lens.
Depends where I go whats in my bag (traveling the bag contains 5DIII + 24-70 II and 70-200 II and when a UWA needed also the 16-35 II (some times a extra body) 

Most of the time I cary the Canon EOS 5D mark III with the kitlens (Canon 24-70 II) with no bag
Day to the zoo only 5DIII and 70-200 II + Extender III 2x also with no bag


----------



## TheBiles (Oct 18, 2012)

Superdaantje said:


> Day to the zoo only 5DIII and 70-200 II + Extender III 2x also with no bag



I had some awesome shots at the Atlanta Zoo this weekend with that combo. It's fantastic.


----------



## molested_cow (Oct 18, 2012)

this is a complicated question.

Tomorrow, going to a school excursion, I am taking a 20mm, 35-70mm and 105mm.

If I am going hiking, I will have 20mm, 70-300mm and probably 50mm for the light weight + 105mm macro.

For streets, 20mm, 50mm and 105mm macro.

Hot air balloon show, everything, but chose between 50mm and 35-70.

In general, I don't carry the 50 and 35-70 together. It's either or. I don't think I have enough range of lens to have very different set up for various occasions. My goal is to carry as little as possible but in my case, I always carry too much.


----------



## fjrabon (Oct 18, 2012)

TheBiles said:


> Superdaantje said:
> 
> 
> > Day to the zoo only 5DIII and 70-200 II + Extender III 2x also with no bag
> ...



Yeah, when I occasionally do outside senior portraits with that combo, I'm very briefly tempted towards the dark side.


----------



## sandraadamson (Oct 18, 2012)

Bag Tamarac pro 12 unless I'm flying then I add my pelican case
Camera nikon d200 and d300
Lenses: 12-24mm, 24-70mm, 70-200mm, 50mm 1.4, 105mm. 35mm 1.8
Speedlight: Sb800 and 900 with diffusers
Benro travel angel tripod 
Ton of cards, batteries, chargers and lens wipes 

As I travel for a living the above are always with me I add light stands when I need them. I left my 12-24mm home once thinking j wouldn't need it i was wrong now everything comes with me with exception of my studio lol.

www.sandraadamson.com www.sandraadamson.blogspot.com


----------



## gsgary (Oct 18, 2012)

bhop said:
			
		

> Usually it depends on the camera I have, but for the sake of simplicity i'll just list the most common for me, which is when I have my Leica
> 
> (Domke f3xb bag)
> M6 body with 50mm f/1.4
> ...



Is it a classic M6 ot metered ?


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 18, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > fjrabon said:
> ...


I am not sure if it's that or that I like to get really close too. 
This post was from a walkabout the other day with the kids http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/303006-meet-tommie.html


----------



## kathyt (Oct 18, 2012)

Just depends, but I love my slinger bag that I just throw over my body and sometimes I forget how much it really weighs.  My 5D mark II, 24-70L (very universal), and maybe a prime like my 135L.  I love my 135!  I try to switch it up alot to keep it interesting and push myself into using lenses I don't use all the time.


----------



## bhop (Oct 18, 2012)

gsgary said:


> Is it a classic M6 ot metered ?



All M6s have meters.  It's a classic though...


----------



## gsgary (Oct 18, 2012)

bhop said:
			
		

> All M6s have meters.  It's a classic though...



I meant ttl


----------

